# Etisalat packages, phone costs



## randvv (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm looking to move out to Abu Dhabi soon and am in the process of costing everything up. 

eLife from Etisalat seems to be ok and probably as close I'm going to get to sky back in the uk. Am I right? And if so which packages do you recommend? Sports would be a nice to have but not the be all and end all, and not too fussed about movies.

In general, how much do most uk expats pay on calls, tv, mobiles, Internet or is that the how long is a piece of string question....?


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

I would look at other options as Etisilat elife is a crap service, the record function has a mind of its own, and has to be on the selected channel for it to be recorded. 
Ad sports shows the premiership games and cost me about 30 extra. I subscribed to the movie subscription which is lame. 
Not a great selection, I pay like over 650 Aed a month (base) intl calls are expensive, although just registered for Super off peak, so that should be 60% off. 
Customer services is what it is no point calling may aswell speak to a brick wall 

The record function pause and rewind is not as advanced as sky (I miss my HD Sky + box) 

My subscription expires Oct, I will not be looking at this lame service again


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Etisalat says its Elife promo offers free international minutes & one single bill for telephone ,internet & Evision .... they say this internet connection is a fast one !! haha


----------

